# Aurora logo on AFX Controllers?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anybody know why some AFX controllers have "Aurora" on both sides and some only on one side? It would appear that somewhere along the way two molds were created for these controllers.

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Jim, don't know. Of the dozens I have seen only 1 was a one sided imprint and all of the others were two sided. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

My assuption is that the controllers were made in two different countries therefore requiring two molds. If this is true, it would be interesting to know which was made where. However, I thought all the controllers were made in Singapore?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Mine says Tyco.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*hahahahahhahhahahhahahaahahaha...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Mine says Tyco.


:lol:

Rich now that is funny stuff....lol 

Bob...mine says Tomy...zilla


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Asymmetry . . .*

I've never seen one with only one Aurora logo - but don't go by me, nobody tells me anything.

Kidding aside, I don't know why this would be. But one thing sure, it isn't because of production in two factories because they are all made in the same place.

I'll ask them at the factory and see what I get. May take a while for an answer.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

I looked at two last night. One has Aurora on both sides. The other only has Aurora on one side. Both triggers are imprinted with the same country of origin.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Jim Norton said:


> Does anybody know why some AFX controllers have "Aurora" on both sides and some only on one side? It would appear that somewhere along the way two molds were created for these controllers.


 
Jim...or should I say Mr. Norton, are you talking vintage Aurora/AFX or new Tomy/AFX?

If you're talking vintage, there are several inprinted/decaled versions of the HO "afx" slot car (not tjet, vibe, slotless etc.) controller to include:

Russkit
Aurora
AFX
AFY (Not a misprint)
Plain
Hurst/AFX


If you're talking Tomy/AFX I agree, most are two sided but once in awhile you get a one sided.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

The two that I looked at are A/FX from the 70's, but may have been from different sets, or purchased individually.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If these are screw together controllers, it's quite possible they were made from pieces of 2 different controllers. Also, it's possible that there was a transition period where molds for one half of the handle were reworked, while parts for the other side were in stock.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If the name is on only one side of the controller.....

..... does the car pull to the right???


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw Bill Clinton's Mustang at the State Fair a few years ago...we figured it pulled to the left.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

beast1624 said:


> Saw Bill Clinton's Mustang at the State Fair a few years ago...we figured it pulled to the left.


give that man a cigar.....................................


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I was talking about the original yellow AFX Russkit controllers. I wonder if it happens on the new little black ones as well?

Jim Norton
'Huntsville, AL


----------

